# Vì sao thi công và  lắp máy lạnh âm trần   cho nhà xưởng lại được ưa chuộng? đại lý chuyên nghiệp rẻ



## Thuanhailongvan (26/12/20)

*Đại lý bán máy lạnh âm trần Nhật Bản giá rẻ nhất miền Nam là đâu? *


90% người mua hàng quyết định lựa chọn một cửa hàng nào đó, một dịch vụ nào đó đều dựa vào mức giá mà nơi đó đưa ra.

Chất lượng, thật sự mà nói, thì quan trọng thật, nhưng cái chi phối tâm lý khách hàng nhiều nhất vẫn là “giá tiền”.

Hiểu được điều này, Hải Long Vân luôn luôn tạo điều kiện để các bạn có thể được trải nghiệm những mặt hàng *máy lạnh âm trần Nhật Bản giá rẻ nhất miền Nam*. Hãy cùng theo dõi bài viết dưới đây để nhân ngay ưu đãi về giá máy lạnh âm trần nhật Bản ngay nhé!
Xem thêm:
+++     *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette vì sao nên?
+++      Dịch vụ thi công và lắp máy lạnh âm trần daikin giá rẻ trọn gói chính hãng*













*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NHẬT BẢN GỒM NHỮNG HÃNG NÀO?*


Máy lạnh âm trần Nhật Bản nổi tiếng với những tính năng nổi bật cùng thiết kế vô cùng hoàn mỹ. Không có gì là lạ nếu những hãng máy lạnh này có doanh số bán ra vô cùng cao mặc dù giá tiền là khá cao so với những mặt hàng máy lạnh âm trần Việt Nam. Phần lớn mọi người khi nhắc đến máy lạnh âm trần Nhật Bản đều chỉ nghĩ đến Daikin, tuy nhiên, vẫn còn nhiều hãng mà bạn sẽ phải ngạc nhiên vì độ chất lượng của nó đấy. Cùng điểm qua một vài nét chính về những thương hiệu này nhé:




*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin.*



Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Ưu điểm: Măt nạ của máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có hướng thổi vòng, điều này khác với những hãng khác chỉ có 4 hướng giúp lưu lượng gió được đưa đi đều hơn trong căn phòng. Bên cạnh đó, nổi bật chính là chế độ bảo hành 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block cũng được nhiều người yên tâm.
Nhược điểm: Giá thành khá cao và thường hay bị cháy hàng ở một số thời điểm.









_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được chụp thực tế_






*Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy.*



Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Ưu điểm: Dựa trên tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt của Châu Âu, giá thành phù hợp với nhiều người, chất lượng làm lạnh ổn định, ít hư hỏng hay cần bảo trì nhiều. Đặc biệt, nếu có lỗi từ nhà sản xuất, bạn sẽ được đổi 1-1 hoàn toàn mới vì thế khách hàng rất tin tưởng về các sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy của hãng này.
Nhược điểm: Chỉ có 4 hướng thổi trên mặt nạ thổi gió, điểm này có phần hạn chế so với Daikin, tuy nhiên, cũng không ảnh hưởng quá nhiều đến hiệu quả làm lạnh.









_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy được chụp thực tế_






*Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic.*



Sản xuất: Malaysia.
Ưu điểm: Sử dụng công nghệ Nano - X giúp khử sạch mùi hôi trong căn phòng, máy có độ bền và vận hành khá êm và không hề gây khô da, thiết kế đẹp và có nhiều cải tiến trong sản xuất nên máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic rất được yêu thích trong thời gian gần đây.
Nhược điểm: Có giá thành khá cao và ít chạy quảng cáo như Daikin nên được mọi người biết đến khá hạn chế.









_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic được chụp thực tế_




*Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba.*



Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Ưu điểm: Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba có thiết kế vẻ ngoài khá đẹp mắt, có khả năng tự làm sạch với lớp màng bao phủ Aqua Resin giúp ngăn chặn bụi bẩn bám vào cánh tản nhiệt.
Nhược điểm: So với những hãng có cùng công suất, giá của máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba khá cao. Bên cạnh đó, chế độ bảo hành chỉ có 1 năm cũng khiến Toshiba khá mất điểm.







_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba được chụp thực tế_





*ĐẠI LÝ BÁN MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NHẬT BẢN RẺ NHẤT MIỀN NAM LÀ ĐÂU?*


Công ty TNHH TM&DV KT Hải Long Vân là đơn vị điện lạnh chuyên cung cấp những mặt hàng *máy lạnh âm trần Nhật Bản* nói riêng và các dòng máy lạnh khác nói chung với mức giá rẻ nhất, gần như là giá gốc. Cam kết các mặt hàng được nhập trực tiếp nguyên đai, nguyên kiện từ nước ngoài, có hóa đơn chứng từ xác nhận, hoàn toàn là hàng chính hãng 100%, được bảo hành trực tiếp từ nhân viên của thương hiệu. Vì thế, nếu nói về chất lượng cùng giá cả, có thể nói, “vẹn cả đôi đường”.

==> Bạn có thể xem *Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Nhật Bản rẻ nhất* chỉ có tại Hải Long Vân.
Ngoài ra còn có một số thương hiệu máy lạnh giá rẻ có thẻ tham khảo:  
máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Gree, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Reetech, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Sumikura
máy lạnh âm trần cassette Midea, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Nagakawa, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Funiki


Một số hình ảnh Công ty Hải Long Vân cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần thực tế:
















Hiếm có dịch vụ nào thi công và lắp máy lạnh âm trần  mà lại đưa đến mức giá quá ưu đãi như thế đâu, và tôi chắc chắn bạn chỉ có thể tìm thấy ở Hải Long Vân mà thôi, chính vì thế, đừng ngần ngại và hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi qua Hotline 0909787022 để được tư vấn, báo giá lắp đặt, khảo sát công trình miễn phí 24/7 nhé! Cảm ơn các bạn đã dành thời gian!

Nguồn link bài viết:    Phát hiện đại lý bán máy lạnh âm trần Nhật Bản giá rẻ nhất miền Nam


----------

